# Call Volume



## jim7966 (11 Feb 2012)

Just curious as to what would be the majority of calls an MP would receive, and what would they spend the most time on? Traffic? Assaults? Thefts etc. and does it vary from element to element i.e. army to navy to air force?

How many calls would you average in a shift?

Just a professional curiosity. In Toronto every division gets a little bit of everything, but the downtown divisions will get more drugs, edp's, homeless etc, and the burbs will get more domestics and b and e's.

Working in 52 Division you could answer 20 calls in a 10 hour shift but working in 33 Division you could answer 5-10.

Just looking for a little perspective.

Thanks


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Feb 2012)

There is no way to answer your question.  There are MPs located on CF establishments of all size and shape in all 10 provinces. Basically, no two have the same set of circumstances, and therefore, the same call volume.


----------



## jim7966 (11 Feb 2012)

I think somebody who is an MP could certainly answer the question as it applies to them where they are right now.

I wasn't asking for one person to answer for the whole branch.

Just looking for a little perspective.

Are you an MP?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 Feb 2012)

jim7966 said:
			
		

> Just curious as to what would be the majority of calls an MP would receive, and what would they spend the most time on? Traffic? Assaults? Thefts etc. and does it vary from element to element i.e. army to navy to air force?
> 
> How many calls would you average in a shift?
> 
> . . . .



You can find some statistics (but you know what they say about statistics) in the CFPM 2010 Annual Report
http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/cfpm-gpfc/apm-agp/ar-ra/2010/rep-rap-2010-eng.asp



> Incident Counts
> 
> The following table indicates the number of incidents which resulted in an MP report in SAMPIS. “Calls” reflects calls for service to an MP detachment that would typically result in the dispatch of a patrol car . . . . .
> (haven't replicated the entire table)
> ...



Averaging daily number of "calls" (which is not the entire MP workload) 35,281/365 = 99.4.  Note: that is for the entire military for one day.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Feb 2012)

jim7966 said:
			
		

> I think somebody who is an MP could certainly answer the question as it applies to them where they are right now.
> 
> I wasn't asking for one person to answer for the whole branch.
> 
> ...



Not an MP, but my current job affords me an uncommonly good insight into the day-to-day conditions under which MPs work


----------



## mariomike (11 Feb 2012)

The original poster mentioned TPS call volume. Perhaps for comparison. This stat may be of interest. 
TPS dispatched calls in 2010 = 902,355
http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/publications/files/reports/2010statsreport.pdf
page 12.


----------



## jim7966 (12 Feb 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> The original poster mentioned TPS call volume. Perhaps for comparison. This stat may be of interest.
> TPS dispatched calls in 2010 = 902,355
> http://www.toronto police.on.ca/publications/files/reports/2010statsreport.pdf
> page 12.
> ...


----------



## ditchpig041 (13 Feb 2012)

I am an MP, and I can give a rough idea without getting too specific.

Here in a detachment located roughly mid-island, we have anywhere between 2 and 4 people on shift at any given time, and it is quite slow.  Not gonna lie.  Our majority is traffic.  That being said, our traffic patrol area is very small, and is located on both sides of a public road, on which we cannot enforce laws.  

We average between 3-5 traffic stops per shift (between all members) for speeding, no insurance, blown stop signs etc.  There have been a very small number of arrests since being here, and after 4ish in the evening, it is a ghost town.

Any questions that you want answered more in detail at all, toss me a PM.


----------

